# Bettas fins falling off?



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

My super delta "ruby" fins just randomly fell off, he is very active eats really well doesnt seem sick at all...but take a look.
before picture & after picture attached


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Looks like he nipped at it, to me. Should be fine with some extra clean water and perhaps some salt for a few days.


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

That's what I thought too! Because it was so random and his tail is HUGE so I'm sure he could reach and bite at it. Thanks for your input!


----------



## LoveSGSE (Aug 2, 2010)

Wow. A really dramatic change in colors! Like what Adastra said, he should be fine.


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Lol no his colours are the same it's just different lighting in the two pictures. Thanks for your inputs


----------

